# I live in a world of languages



## Louis XI

Hyvää päivää kaikille,

I am an enthusiastic learner of Finnish, and I would like to translate this sentence (for my own benefit): 

"I live in a world of languages"

Here's my attempt:

"Mä elän kielten maailmassa"

Kiitoksia!


----------



## Gavril

Though I'm not a native speaker, I'm responding because there have been no other responses yet.

I don't see a problem with your translation, except that the pronoun _mä_ is a colloquialism, and it might sound tonally strange to use it in this sentence. (E.g. it might come off as similar to "I'm livin' in a world of languages" in English.) The less colloquial version would be simply _elän_, without the pronoun.

Hopefully others will respond if there is anything more to add.


----------



## Louis XI

Hello Gavril and thank you very much for taking the time to reply.
It makes a lot of sense.


----------



## Harman Hajy

Sounds perfectly right, just as Gavril said.


----------

